# Orchidwiz express or encyclopedia?



## eteson (Nov 27, 2013)

I am going to buy orchidwiz but I´m not sure if I should get express or encyclopedia...
I´ve tested express for a while and I am pleased with it but some pictures are missing.. etc. My main interest is to have good pictures of hybrids to have an idea about what I should expect from my own crosses and to have an updated list of RHS registered hybrids.

Your advice is more than welcome.


----------



## eaborne (Nov 27, 2013)

I initially bought the express version and later decided to upgrade to the full encyclopedia version. I am a hybridizer as well and needed the pictures for that reason. Whereas the express version shows one picture of a flower cross, the encyclopedia sometimes has a whole bunch more. It is very expensive but I feel it has paid for itself with the info I got from it. Also, for judging reasons, the judges will have access to the full database so I wanted to see all the flower pictures they will see and compare my plants to. The updated RHS register is also a plus.


----------



## eteson (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks a lot eaborne. This is basically whay I want to know. I am going for the encyclopedia version directly.


----------



## Ray (Nov 28, 2013)

Don't count on every hybrid having photos. It would really help if more folks sent Alex a CD or DVD of their own photos.


----------

